# Denver - National Specialty (Results)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Denver - National Specialty (Results) **Photos Below***

I have a lot of good photos, but dinner is in a few minutes and I don't have the images uploaded yet, so I will post the results now and photos later.

The National Specialty is broken down over two days, Friday and Saturday. This afternoon concluded the two-day show.

Veteran Dog: Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft, ROMX "Buster"

Veteran Bitch: Ch Shaggyluv's Golden Girl RA, OAJ, OA "Tippy"

Winners Dog (here from Canada): Rockhurst Miracle Man "Miracle"
Breeder/Owner: Elizabeth Obrecht
(They are right across the hall from my room.)

Winners Bitch/Best of Winners: Designers Call Me Bewitched
Breeder: Katherine Lucy Ellis
Owner: Sara J Barkley & Katherine Ellis

Best of Opposite: Ch Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It "Sweepea"
Breeder: Steve & Alice Lawrence and Judith Jones
Owner: Steve & Alice Lawrence

Best of Breed: Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine "Vallee"
Breeder/Owner: Kathy Patrick ("Kathy" at the Hav Forum)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And just for the record, this is a HUGE win for Kathy & Vallee, which also qualifies Vallee to attend Eukanuba.

Congratulations Kathy!

I have some fun photos to post after dinner.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's incredible! Can't wait to see photos. Congratulations Kathy -- and Vallee.:drum: :cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy and everyone else.










:canada: Ch Rockhurst's Miracle Man, is having a great Month. He went "Best Puppy in Show" in the Canadian National on Aug 5th.:canada:
(Her dog Chester keeps beating Sam in the Shows here)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance::first: Congrats Kathy!That is just awesome news!:first::dance:

:clap2:Congrats to all winners!:clap2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy & Vallee!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Way to go KATHY!!! I know you must be so excited... As I am just getting into the show world, I am grinning ear to ear for you!!!

Erin


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A big congrats, Kathy and Vallee....that's really exciting!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly, 

Thanks a million for posting the results! I was wondering all day who won. Wow, I am so excited for Kathy and Vallee! And Miracle Man is so beautiful - neat to see that he won too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, it's a great win for Kathy and Valentine!!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations to Kathy and Vallee! All the best at Eukanuba!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here are two posts of photos chronologing Vallee's win & Kathy's reaction.

1. "Judgement Day"








Vallee on the table, presented by her handler David Murray, as the judge approaches the table (Norm Patton) in blue

2. The exam








Norm Patton examines Vallee

3. Mom's reaction








Kathy was trying to stay out of eyesight of Vallee, but we could still see her reaction when Vallee was pulled (made the next cut).

4. The winner is announced








The announcement is made and Vallee wins it all! Kathy is still trying to stay out of sight, but crying out of sheer surprise and glee.

5. The winning photo








Judge Norm Patton holds the ribbon, and HCA President Jim Siver holds the statue award, while handler David Murray holds Vallee for the winning photo. What a doll!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

6. Proud Mama








Vallee was so excited to see her mama, but I think Kathy was even more glad than she was.

7. Stud Dog Winner








Another special award that was given was the one for the best Stud dog. In this award, the offspring of the stud is judged to respresent the stud. In this case, you can see the sire on the left, Buster (Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX) and three of his offspring: Vallee, then Sweepea (Winner of Westminster last year), and Lydia, who is Vallee's littermate. That was really neat to see.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great pics Kimberly! Vallee certainly was just amazing!
Congratulations Kathy and Vallee!

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome photo essay, Kimberly!! Thanks for taking the time to take and post the photos. I liked that you got candids of Kathy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My husband gets the credit for the photo progression. He and Kathy had a fun game going, and getting the pictures was just the tip of the iceburg. It was a real blast to share in her excitement. Vallee's nephew Piaget just loved watching the show and we wish you could have spent the last day with us again too, Jane.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:Thank you Kimberly for the pictures and explaining it to us.For those of us not in the show world,it makes so much more sense when you explain it!:hug:

Congrats to all the winners and Kathy with her lovely Vallee.I can just imagine how she felt!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS KATHY & VALLEE!!! :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: *

WE ARE ALL SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Libby & Kohana


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the pics you were able to get of Kathy really made the moment for all of us who couldn't be there... how cute!

How often does the winner of Stud dog also be the daddy to the winner of best in breed. That seems pretty special! And the 2 littermates seem like book ends! Wow on that litter!

Thanks for sharing these photos. She is gorgeous!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Cograts Kathy & Vallee!!

Kimberly, great great photos. The ones of kathy are priceless!!

Trisheace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - how exciting - Contratulations Kathy and Vallee:whoo: 
I love the pictures of Kathy at the announcement - it says it all!! You must be so proud!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! Beautiful!!! :whoo: :whoo: 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those photos do tell the whole story don't they. Very touching, they actually brought tears to my eyes. I can imagine Kathy's excitement. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

A *HUGH CONGRATULATIONS KATHY & VALLEE* What a great moment captured on "film" :first:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:first: :cheer2: 
Congratulations to Kathy and Vallee. Great photos. All the dogs are so good looking.

That Starkette line in amazing. Both Kodi and Shelby have Starkette in their pedigrees. Shelby has more and I can't believe how much she looks like them.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

:whoo: Congratulations Kathy, and Valentine, Also Sweepea is my girl :drum: :drum: Marya's cousin, what a georgeous dog. My very best to all the winners. I wish I was there to congratulate them in person.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We are so proud of Kathy and Vallee. 

And Kimberly, thank you. Now I don't feel like I am missing so much. The pics made me feel like I was there.

I hope everyone has a safe trip home.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

CONGRADULATION to kathy and Vallee. A wonderful win for you both.

Thanks for posting the results and the photos.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations again to Kathy and Vallee! The win was so exciting! The cheering in the room at least by me was very loud. I also want to say what a nice and helpful person Kathy was in Denver. For someone new to all this it made a big impression on me anytime some one gave of their time to help me understand something. Thanks again I am very happy for you both!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

What an experience to watch all of that! 
I would also like the congratulate Kathy and Vallee. 
I did some photos of Vallee for the hotline after the win, what a gorgeous dog! 

I did not tell Kathy how I planned on coming to California and stealing her, so nobody tell her.... ok? She was perfect for photos and made it easy, so thats what is important, a good model dog! Love her!

It was nice putting names with faces, and I really had a good time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Kathy and Vallee!!! Kimberly thank you for the photos. The reaction shots of mom are perfect! Thanks to the terrific photos it's almost like being there and I didn't even have to fly!! 

Susan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

Really, *thank you *so much for the pictures! All week long I have been at work telling everyone I should be in Denver, I wanted to go so bad.

They pictures are the next best thing

Congratulations to Kathy and Vallee!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYONE! This national was one I will NEVER forget for obvious reason's, but also for some not so obvious reason's. Like how friendly and wonderful everyone was, how relaxed this year seemed to be, so many great seminars to attend, etc.

For Vallee to win both days was breed history. It was great to have Kimberly, Craig and Brittany there to help me celebrate too. Kimberly celebrated with me last year when Vallee won WB (winners bitch) at the Regional specialty at national last year too, THANK YOU KIMBERLY, you are special to me. Kimberly's husband is the BEST! In my book he is the champ. I won't forget his kindness and support. Although I do need to have a talk with either Kimberly or Craig regarding picture taking of me. They don't seem to know I break camera's! <grin> I am still stunned to be honest over what has happened this past week. It will take me some time for it all to sink in. There never seems to be enough time at national to visit with everyone. Like Melissa, not sure what all I was doing all the time, but I was doing something the entire time and never got more then a few hours sleep each night! LOL

There were so many beautiful dogs there this year. The breed just keeps getting better!

Melissa, it was great to finally meet you, and I loved your shoes! I can't wait to see the pictures you took of Vallee after the show.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got on and read the wonderful news! CONGRATULATIONS KATHY AND VALLEE!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations . 
Ahnold says Whoopee to Valee !
He says yesterday I had a pool party with Cosmo and Tulip so I am kind of forgetting my dog show days but I know how tough it can be so I am so proud of you !!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Gableshavs with Sweetpea too! Sheesh! I missed all kinds of winners! Great job!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, those are GREAT shots of behind the scenes as well as right there, in the moment. I love seeing you, Kathy!! I was also quite moved by it. Congratulations to you and all the winners!!!!!! wow!! 

That last pic of the whole family of Havs is priceless. Thank you for all your explanations, Kimberly. I think of you as a great teacher. You have the knack for simplifying things for us newbies.  

BRAVO to all of you! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WHOA!! Wait a minute!!!

Did someone say *"Melissa's SHOES"* ?????????????


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HA! It was my red shoes from the last show that Kathy is talking about. They had to make an appearance. But considering how well we did in the ring, I should have just worn them in. Heck.. I wore flats. But they were cool flats... 

Ok back to Kathy and Vallee... Im working on those photos now.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have been working feverishly for HOURS now, trying to figure out my new camera, cam software, new laptop, new OS, etc, and I just realized I made a HUGE mistake! :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: 

While deleating the obviously "too blurry to tell what they are" pics and the "oops I shot too slow" pics directly off my cam, I deleated the pics of the SHOES!!!!! ARGGGGG!!!! It's been one of those nights, I can't believe it!

I will double check tomorrow to see if I might have them on the laptop I had there with me. The flats were great, but the red shoes were showstoppers!

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Beverly.... take a deep breath! What camera do you have? What software? 

I don't think you took pics of the red shoes.... 

Someone should have photographed Chris and I chasing YoYo down the halls of floor 3. Me in my red heels and a dress. He is a fast little ****! He escaped and we must have chased him for 15 minutes. He went down side hallways, one time I thought he was jumping on the elevator!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh-
That must of been funny to see.......:laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Melissa!!! Have I ever told you how much I love YoYo? (Not what you want to hear following your pursuit escapade, but he's a doll. He's not Stogie, but he's pretty wonderful on his own. Stinker!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL I guess my frustration is coming across in my posts. 

The cam is a Canon PowerShot S3IS, I have been trying to use the assorted software that came with the cam, EOS Utility and ZoomBrowser EX, also IrfanView, and I now have Vista on this laptop, which is not my favorite at the moment.

The pictures are all huge, blurry, pixalated and lighted all wrong. I knew I should have taken more time to re-read the photo tips before I left!

I think I need to get a bit of sleep and try again tomorrow evening. 
Thanks for any help you can offer!

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Beverly!~
I am sorry about the frustrations with your camera...I am having troubles too! I finally got the pics off my camera, downloaded, cropped, saved......and now my email isn't working so I can't get them out here to the laptop! GRRRRRR
I really need to head to bed, it's the kids first day of school tomorrow, which means an early morning for me..but it also means no kids to interrupt me so I can figure out the picture thing! And sorry, I don't have any pictures of Melissa's shoes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, Melissa, that must have been some sight to see!!! LOL ound: ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh Melissa, I'm bummed I left a day early and didn't get to see your red shoes! I did like the other ones you wore in the ring on Thursday - very pretty - black patent leather with a slight wedge, right? The soles were very clean too - must be a new pair, eh?

I love shoes and bags - my two favorite weight-independent purchases :biggrin1:


----------

